# MRAP light



## a_majoor

Providing the protection of a huge MRAP in a HMMVW sized package: physics gone wild

http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/11/radical-weight.html



> *Army May Place Massive Orders for Hulking Trucks*
> By Nathan Hodge November 17, 2008 | 2:49:00 PMCategories: Ground Vehicles
> 
> After investing in a fleet of over 10,000 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) vehicles, the Pentagon is preparing to buy more -- lots more.
> 
> The super-sized trucks have been credited with saving many lives, but as reported here previously, the Pentagon's new ride has fared poorly in some terrain: the trucks are too heavy for the primitive roads of Afghanistan; too wide for the alleyways of Iraq; and they are prone to rollover. The military now wants a scaled-down version that will combine the off-road agility of a Humvee and the survivability of an MRAP.
> 
> *But the real news here is the potential scale of the "MRAP Lite" buy: the Army may buy as many as 10,000 of them. On Friday, the Army posted a pre-solicitation announcement for a vehicle called the MRAP All-Terrain Vehicle, or M-ATV. The announcement -- issued in response to an urgent request from the field -- says the M-ATV order could run from a "probable" production quantity of 2,080 vehicles up to a maximum of 10,000 new trucks*.
> 
> That's a lot of new trucks. Potential bidders are being asked to deliver five test vehicles for MRAP Lite; the Army will then select as many as five models for further testing. At the end of testing, the government may source vehicles from a single M-ATV producer -- or place production orders with multiple manufacturers.
> 
> Designing a nimble, survivable off-road vehicle will push the boundaries of design. The new vehicle is supposed to incorporate protection against explosively formed projectiles and rocket propelled grenades, and that probably means bulking up with an extra layer of armor. While effective defenses have been developed against such threats, the addition of EFP and RPG protection has driven up the weight of the standard MRAP.
> 
> Making a vehicle that is both light and survivable is also the goal of the Joint Light Tactical Vehicle, a project to develop a next-gen successor to the Humvee. The Pentagon recently picked three finalists in the JLTV contest. But with more money going to mini-MRAPs, one has to wonder where the money is going to come from for the next-generation truck buy.



With a production run of up to 10,000 vehicles, we should get in on this program to tap economies of scale and replace the G-Wagon, LSVW and MILCOT in one go.


----------



## slowmode

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Providing the protection of a huge MRAP in a HMMVW sized package: physics gone wild
> 
> http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/11/radical-weight.html
> 
> With a production run of up to 10,000 vehicles, we should get in on this program to tap economies of scale and replace the G-Wagon, LSVW and MILCOT in one go.



Do we still use the G-Wagon?


----------



## TN2IC

slowmode said:
			
		

> Do we still use the G-Wagon?



Ah.. yeah.. you must mean Iltis?


----------



## a_majoor

Something like this can help keep the mass budget down on MRAP light, or other wheeled vehicles for that matter (scaled up for LAVs?)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13639_3-10098240-42.html?tag=bnpr



> *New honeycomb tire is 'bulletproof'*
> Posted by Mark Rutherford Print E-mail Share 32 commentsYahoo! Buzz
> 
> The University of Wisconsin-Madison and a Wausau, Wis., company have come up with a 37-inch, bullet and bomb-proof Humvee tire based on a polymeric web so cool looking there's no need for hub caps.
> 
> Resilient Technologies and Wisconsin-Madison's Polymer Engineering Center are creating a "non-pneumatic tire" (no air required) that will support the weight of add-on armor, survive an IED attack, and still make a 50 mph getaway. It's basically a round honeycomb wrapped with a thick, black tread.
> 
> The military wants an alternative to the current Humvee "run flat" tires, which despite the name, still need a minimal amount of air pressure to roll and can leave troops stranded after being shot or blown out.
> 
> "You see reports all the time of troops who were injured by an IED or their convoys got stranded because their tires were shot out," said Resilient's General Manager Mike Veih. "There's all sorts of armor on the vehicle, but if you're running in the theater and get your tire shot out, what have you got? You've got a bunch of armor in the middle of a field."
> 
> In developing the design, the Wisconsin team studied other airless tires, like the Michelin "Tweel," but in the end settled on lessons learned from nature.
> 
> The patent-pending design mimics the precise, six-sided cell pattern found in a honeycomb and best duplicates the "ride feel" of pneumatic tires, according to the developers.
> 
> "The goal was to reduce the variation in the stiffness of the tire, to make it transmit loads uniformly and become more homogenous," said mechanical engineering professor Tim Osswald. "And the best design, as nature gives it to us, is really the honeycomb."
> 
> This particular geometry also does a great job of reducing noise and heat levels while rolling-two common problems with past models.
> 
> Costs per tire are expected to be the same or less than current units. Delivery is anticipated for 2011.
> Mark Rutherford is a West Coast-based freelance writer. He is a member of the CNET Blog Network, and is not an employee of CNET. Email him at markr@milapp.com. Disclosure.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Looks promising, less prone to sidewall punctures as well.  The polymer, I'm sure, could also be optimized for terrain/conditions - ie grippier/more flex for sub-zero/deeper snow/cold conditions, firmer for mostly road use, a different variation for x-ctry use depending on sand or rocks.

One concern could be life - how many flex cycles do the honeycombs survive for, and the penchant for the gaps in the sides to pick up rocks, dirt, trash, etc, which could reduce life expectancy and effectiveness.

Even in a LAV application if 2 of 4 tires were 'special' ones, they'd be enough to get a wagon out of a kill zone and maybe prevent it from becoming an "M" kill in the first place.


----------



## a_majoor

Thinking about the MRAP light (since thinking about the current political news is enough to unbalance most human minds  >), I have come to some conclusions should this become a made in Canada solution (as part of FFCV, for example. Maybe we can claim it as part of the $30 billion stimulus package!). Of course anyone making such a vehicle should be coming to similar conclusions.

1. The vehicle should have a faceted shape, similar to WWII German light armour. Early models of half tracks and armoured cars had very elaborate facets, while late models were drastically simplified for ease of production and lower unit cost. This will provide protection from multiple angles, mines (under the vehicle), IED's (generally from the sides), EFP warheads (sometimes placed at window height) and so on.

2. The enemy are not dummies, so the MRAP/FFCV light will need to accommodate stand off armour (the RPG cage) and possibly active defense systems. Vision, sensors, weapons traverse, entry and exit points and vehicle attachments (lift points, jerry can holders etc) all have to be designed to operate with the add-ons from the start.

3. A serial electric drive should be given consideration for the drive train. Silent run-up, remote weapons mounts and the ability to power sensors and active defense systems can be easier if the vehicle starts with a generous on board power supply. Mounting the motors in the wheels also frees up internal space (no transmission or differentials) and reduces the number of weak points in the hull and drive train (no drive shafts).

4. The electrical system and electronics will contribute a great deal to the cost and weight unless the design is very carefully monitored. Since the Good Idea Cut Off Date (GICOD) is often superseded by the Absolutely Brilliant Idea Cut Off Date (ABICOD), electronics should be treated more like an aircraft, with a data bus able to accommodate the bells and whistles. Instead of having a dozen "boxes" at each crew station, something akin to a hardened laptop or tablet computer should be provided as the interface with the vehicle systems, communications devices, GPS etc. (I have seen ruggedized tablet computers which *were* the radios and GPS, as well as Linux based computers, using built in radio cards and VoIP software for the voice transmissions) 

5. Advanced materials is a must. Materials like Graphine or advanced polymers like Spectra have strength to weight ratios far greater than steel, which may be the only way to come in under the weight budget. While repairs will be different or difficult, vehicle design like space frames covered in panels of advanced materials should provide some balance. Aerogels in the interior act as blast/spall liners and provide insulation. The polymer wheels mentioned in a previous post also provide a means to increase mobility and perhaps reduce weight.

6. Crew accommodations must be updated as well. Form fitting seats, five point harness' and internal padding (provided by the spall liner) are a minimum.

If this is done right, we can have the equivalent to the HMMVW; a basic platform which can be adapted to multiple uses. Mud Recce, utility truck, liaison vehicle, ambulance, linelayer, CP van.....the more adaptable it is the greater the economy of scale and the lower the unit cost.


----------



## a_majoor

While not MRAP class vehicles, I think these are examples of what the military would like to see in terms of size, weight and performance for the MRAP light. A vehicle with the crew layout of the Jackal would work well as a patrol vehicle, mud recce vehicle and weapons platform, but a utility or logistics vehicle would need a much different internal layout:

http://www.militaryweb.de/archives/114



> *Lexikon | New Vehicles: Keeping up with a changing battlefield*
> 
> Freitag, 20. Juni 2008 | Autor: Robert J. Galbraith
> 
> American forces in Afghanistan are field testing a new generation of vehicles that can handle the hostile conditions of the countries’ challenging terrain. With mountains, powdery sand and sharply inclined valleys filled with boulders and other natural barriers, it makes it difficult for conventional vehicles to provide basic ground transportation, and the ability to lend adequate troop support. One vehicle undergoing testing is the ‘enhanced logistic off-road vehicle,’ known as the ELSORV.
> 
> “This vehicle was brought on as an operation need,” said Charlie Copsey, one of the engineers who built the ELSORV. “Rapid Equipment Force funded the building of the prototypes.”
> 
> For the past year, three test vehicles were put through operational assessment in the US. Now they are being put through the grinder in Afghanistan, by being tested by the soldiers who could eventually end up using the vehicles in battle.
> 
> The design goal of the ELSORV is to make it perform like a mechanized infantryman. That is, to be able to climb or manoeuvre anywhere that a soldier might, as long as there’s a space for the vehicle to squeeze through.
> 
> The ELSORV, with their modified Humvee engines can carry 2,700 pounds, drive up to 140 km/h on a hard road surface and manoeuvre a slope of 80 degrees. It has a high clearance, which means it avoids getting hung-up on obstacles such as boulders and tree branches.
> 
> First test results are very positive, according to soldiers from Combined Task Force Currahee, who are conducting the field tests. “The ELSORV is unlike any other military vehicle I’ve driven,” said Army Sgt. Lance Davis, one of the test drivers. “It goes wherever you want it to go.”
> 
> The ELSORV design is based on a similar vehicle designed for SOCOM (Special Operations Command). That vehicle, SRATS (Specialized Reconnaissance Assault and Transport System) is suitable as a Special Forces vehicle, in that it is an open cab, while ELSORV is closed.
> 
> The ELSORV can be equipped with an armour kit that protects against 7.62mm rifle bullets.
> 
> The decision on whether the ELSORV will become a part of the US Military hardware should be expected soon.
> 
> On the British side of advancing mechanized technology is the new Jackal 4X4 patrol vehicle. Put through its paces in Helmand province, the recent introduction of up to 100 of these new vehicles are an important advancement over the current Land Rover-based Weapons Mounted Installation Kit (WMIK).
> 
> The Jackal incorporates a fully-integrated protection system and reinforced armour plating, but its main defences are its mobility and agility, which makes the Jackal perfectly suited to southern Afghanistan where speed and manoeuvrability are an absolute necessity.
> 
> Carrying combinations of .50 calibre (12.7mm) machine guns, Heckler & Koch 40mm grenade launchers and General Purpose Machine Guns, these offer the Jackal overwhelming firepower. The weaponary along with its manoueverablity mean a greater flexibility in the conduct of ground operations.
> 
> With its 5.9litre engine, the 7-ton Jackal can reach a top speed of 130km/h and 80km/h off-road, with a range over 500km’s. A distinctive airbag suspension system allows for a more stable firing platform that can lift the vehicle more than a metre off the ground to clear obstacles and to offer a better view of the field of operations.
> 
> Major Tom Wood, part of the team that produced the vehicle, said:
> 
> “I don’t think we, as an Army, have ever bought such an incredible piece of kit before. It packs as much power as some of our tanks.”
> 
> Jackal specs;
> 
> Crew: 2+1
> Length: 5.39m
> Width: 2.00m
> Height: 1.97m (not including weapon system)
> Weight: 6,650kg
> Engine: 5.9 litre Cummins ISBe Euro3
> 
> Jackal is ready to receive the British Armed Forces’ new BOWMAN communications equipment.
> 
> Another recent vehicle addition to the British Army (and the Royal Air Force) is the 7-ton, four-seater Panther Command and Liaison Vehicle (CLV). By the summer of 2009, it will be replacing some of the in-service CVR(T)s, TUMs, Saxon and FV432 vehicles, which are reaching the end of their operational lives.
> 
> The first 56 vehicles were delivered in 2007, and a total of 401 Panthers are slated to be delivered by 2009. They will be in widespread use for: Various Commanders, Sergeant Majors, and Liaison Officers for Armoured, Armoured Recce and Armoured Infantry Units.
> 
> Based on a design by Iveco Defence Vehicles of Italy, it is designed for strategic and tactical mobility with a high level of protection against anti-tank and anti-personnel mines. With a low stealth profile, the structure is modular with tuneable armour protection.
> 
> The design was conceived to create the maximum distance and protection between a mine explosion and the cabin. Wheel stations are located away from the crew cabin so that if it hits an anti-tank mine, the explosion is vented upwards, leaving the crew cabin undamaged.
> 
> The underside of the vehicle is v-shaped and the ground clearance has been maximised to allow maximum dissipation of the blast, therefore protecting the vehicle from an underbelly blast. This same undercarriage is composed of a three-layer sandwich construction, that collapses upon detonation of a mine underneath, helping absorb a high percentage of the blast that has not been expelled sideways.
> 
> Inside the cabin there are two adjustable anti-mine front seats and three foldable anti-mine back seats. These help reduce residual and secondary mine explosion effects on the crew. The seats are also suspended rather than fixed directly to the floor. This set up avoids direct transmission of the shockwave to the crew.
> 
> The rear body is fitted with a canvas roof and separates from the cabin in the event of a mine detonation under a rear wheel.
> 
> Protection can be suplimented by add-on armour packs which provide protection against small arms fire, or by the addition of a heavier kit which protects the vehicle against ambush including mines.
> 
> The Panther will be fitted with BAE Systems Self-Defence Weapon station (SDW). SDW combines BAE Systems Target Acquisition Weapon Sight (STAWS) with the AEI Enforcer Remote Controlled Weapon Station (RCWS). The weapon station is armed with a 7.62 mm L7 general purpose machine gun which can be upgraded to a 12.7 mm weapon if required, or a 40mm automatic grenade launcher.
> 
> The Panther is air transportable, and two vehicles can be under-slung beneath a Chinook helicopter to be transported at the same time .
> 
> Panther Specs;
> 
> Wheel Base ——— 3,200mm
> Track —————–1,710mm
> Lengh—————–4,687mm
> Width—————–2,050mm
> Height—————-1,950mm
> Weight—————6,500kg
> Payload————–2,900kg
> Towing Capacity — 4,200kg.


----------



## a_majoor

One of the exhibits at Eurosatory 2008: the GEFAS by Rheinmettal. No other info right now, but this seems to fall in the MRAP light category:


----------



## McG

That vehicle is one of many types that have been noticed by those working on the Tactical Armoured Patrol Vehicle (TAPV).  Some may recall this project having been published in the media:  http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/81408.0.html

The project will replace the RG-31 (which was never intended to be permanent), G-Wagon, Coyote and Bison.  Hopefully the Cougar EOD Tm vehicle gets added to this list (or to the LAV III mid-life upgrade).  It works well for US teams, but is less than optimal with the Canadian teams' large robot.  It filled a temporary capability need when purchased, but unfortunately the decision was made to drop the EOD team vehicle project & buy more Cougar in the follow-on phases of EROC.


----------



## a_majoor

Another technology that can put the "light" into MRAP light goes commercial:

http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/22328/?nlid=1878



> *Wheel Motors to Drive Dutch Buses*
> The technology moves out of the lab and into commercial vehicles.
> By Kevin Bullis
> 
> A company based in the Netherlands called e-Traction has developed a new kind of hybrid bus that uses in-wheel electric motors to improve efficiency and a GPS system to reduce pollution in congested areas of a city. The bus is a series hybrid: a diesel generator charges a battery, which in turn supplies electricity for two motors, one in each rear wheel. Thanks largely to its in-wheel motors, the bus can travel twice as far as a conventional bus on a liter of diesel, says Arend Heinen, who is both an engineer and spokesperson for the company. That translates into a reduction in fuel consumption of 50 percent. The company has been awarded contracts to retrofit seven commercial buses with its technology, with the first to be completed next month.
> 
> In-wheel motors have been around for some time: they have been used in several concept cars and experimental, low-production vehicles. But with the exception of electric bicycles, the idea has never found its way into a mass-production vehicle, says John Boesel, the president and CEO of Calstart, a nonprofit based in Pasedena, CA. The use of e-Traction's system in commercial buses would be a step toward more widespread use.
> 
> As with other hybrid buses, thousands of which are already in use in the United States, e-Traction's design saves fuel by capturing energy from braking, using it to generate electricity that can later be employed for acceleration. *The in-wheel motors confer additional savings by eliminating the need for a transmission, differential, and related mechanical parts. That reduces both the overall weight of the bus and energy losses due to friction. Hybrid buses typically see fuel-cosumption reductions of about 25 to 30 percent compared with conventional buses, but e-Traction's design offers 50 percent reduction*. In certain conditions--at low speeds in frequent stop-and-go traffic--some other hybrid buses have seen similar fuel-economy improvements. *The in-wheel motors can also improve traction by allowing precise control over each wheel, and they allow for greater flexibility in vehicle design since there is no need to mechanically link the wheels to an engine.*
> 
> The bus also incorporates a GPS-based system that changes the way that the bus operates in congested areas. In ordinary operation, the generator cycles on and off, keeping the battery at an optimal state of charge. But when the GPS system senses that the bus has entered an area of the city that usually sees a lot of traffic, the generator switches off to reduce emissions. The battery stores enough power to propel the bus for an hour without the generator running to recharge it.
> 
> E-Traction's key innovation, Heinen says, is in the design of its wheel motor. Typically, electric motors are designed to spin much faster than the rate of the wheels in order to generate the desired power. But such motors require gears to step down the revolutions per minute, which adds complexity and decreases efficiency. The company has eliminated the need for these gears by designing a large-diameter motor that can deliver the needed torque at low RPMs.
> 
> In-wheel motors have met with limited success in the past. In part, that's because it's been difficult to coordinate motors that have no mechanical connection to each other, a problem that the company says it's solved by developing a proprietary electronic control system. But there could be remaining issues. Putting the motors in the wheels places larger demands on the suspension (it has to be stronger to hold on to the much heavier wheels) and can make the motor and electronics more vulnerable to damage, both of which can reduce reliability. "There's little between the wheel and potholes," says Bill Van Amburg, senior vice president at Calstart. Dan Pederson, a researcher at the National Renewable Energy Laboratory, says that the large in-wheel motor is likely very expensive, which could make the system hard to justify without government subsidies.
> 
> Heinen says that four years of testing of a prototype system have convinced the company that the reliability issues have been addressed, and that costs for the motor may come down with larger-scale production. In addition to hybrid buses, e-Traction is working on hybrid garbage trucks and is retrofitting a Mercedes G SUV in an effort to move into the passenger-car market.
> 
> Copyright Technology Review 2009.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Thucydides,

I think you're confusing the JLTV project with MRAP-Light, which is now known as MRAP-ATV.

JLTV is the eventual replacement for the HMMMWV, and MRAP 1 series of vehicles in US service, which may be utilizing a number of the technologies you described, i.e. electric drive, composite armour, etc.

MRAP Light/MRAP-ATV is an interim program that is designed to bridge the gap between the current MRAP 1 category of vehicles and JLTV, with the majority of emphasis being put towards taking proven technologies and MRAP design features, decreasing the weight and size of the vehicle, and increasing cross country mobility.  Rapid delivery of an already proven platform system is the primary concern for this program.

Defense Update did a pretty good overview of the MRAP-ATV program and the likely candidates.
http://defense-update.com/features/2009/march/110309feature_matv.html

The whole MRAP-ATV program is pretty speedy, with the RFP going out in december, the trial vehicles being purchased this in March/April of 2009, and a contract award going out in May, with initial deliveries being taken in Sept/Oct.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Oshkosh was just awarded the $1.05B (US) contract to supply the US Army and Marine Corps with 2,244 of their M-ATV vehicle for the 'MRAP Light' program.

http://www.oshkoshdefense.com/defense/products~matv~home.cfm


----------



## George Wallace

This thing is huge for a "SUV"   ;D


----------



## a_majoor

High energy density electric motors will make MRAP light more of a reality, and this technology has many other applications as well:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/07/china-has-100-million-electric-bikes.html



> *Higher Power Nanocrystalline Core Electric Bike Motor from Texas*
> 
> The device is an electric motor with a nano-crystalline core. It is the size of a casserole dish, and more powerful than a 600cc motorcycle engine. Okonsky’s company, KLD Energy, is supplying the motor to the Vietnamese motorbike company Sufat and by the end of the year he expects to startle Hanoi with something it has never seen before — a clean, quiet electric scooter that can accelerate from zero to 60 miles per hour in under 10 seconds.
> 
> *The main difference, though, is that KLD’s electric motors are simply much stronger than those on traditional electric scooters, because they use a different technology. Electric motors work by alternating the polarity of several magnets back and forth, causing a rotor to spin. Most materials release heat each time their polarity shifts, and if the frequency of alternation goes too high, the motor will overheat.
> 
> But the nano-crystalline material at the core of a KLD motor scarcely heats up when its polarity shifts. That means the motor can alternate much faster, generating more power.* The KLD motor is so strong and so small that it doesn’t need a drivetrain, or gears. It is simply built into the motorbike’s rear wheel, which it turns directly, like pedaling a unicycle. Eliminating the drivetrain saves energy and improves reliability — there are fewer parts to break down.
> 
> The new bikes are slated to sell for between $1,500 and $2,000 U.S. dollars. That’s a reasonable price in the Vietnamese market; a mid-range Honda Future gas-powered bike sells for $1,700, while more chic bikes, such as the Piaggio Honda SH, sell for $4,000 or more.
> 
> KLD Energy Technology's nanocrystalline core electric motor
> 
> The high-performance motor system's technology innovates in several key areas to drive performance:
> 
> * With a high-frequency to low RPM ratio, the motor system does not require a transmission.
> * Through the use of an innovative nano-crystalline composite material the motor conducts energy ten times more efficiently than traditional iron-core motors, eliminating the need for additional cooling mechanisms and enabling greater responsiveness.
> * As a result of the more efficient material used to build the motor, it can achieve 2500 hertz, outperforming traditional motors' 250 hertz average.
> * The system's computerized motor controller is designed specifically to perform and respond to the higher-frequency output of the motor


----------



## a_majoor

Another engine technology that has the potential to power more than just "light" vehicles. The improvement in fuel economy and power output does have greater consequences in light vehicles though:

http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/23156



> *Supercritical Fuel Injection*
> 
> A supercritical diesel engine could increase efficiency and cut emissions.
> By Duncan Graham-Rowe
> 
> Researchers in New York have demonstrated a supercritical diesel fuel-injection system that can reduce engine emissions by 80 percent and increase overall efficiency by 10 percent.
> 
> Diesel engines tend to be more efficient than gasoline, but the trade-off is that they are usually more polluting. Because diesel is heavy, viscose, and less volatile than gasoline, not all the fuel is burned during combustion, resulting in carbon compounds being released as harmful particulate soot. The higher combustion temperatures required to burn diesel also lead to increased nitrogen oxides emissions.
> 
> A fluid becomes supercritical when its temperature and pressure exceed a critical boundary point, causing it to take on novel properties between those of a liquid and a gas. George Anitescu, a research associate at the Department of Biomedical and Chemical Engineering at Syracuse University in New York state, who developed the new engine design, says that supercritical diesel can be burned more efficiently and cleanly.
> 
> By raising diesel to a supercritical state before injecting it into an engine's combustion chamber, viscosity becomes less of a problem, says Anitescu. Additionally, the high molecular diffusion of supercritical fluids means that the fuel and air mix together almost instantaneously. So instead of trying to burn relatively large droplets of fuel surrounded by air, the vaporized fuel mixes more evenly with air, which makes it burn more quickly, cleanly, and completely. In a sense, it is like an intermediate between diesel and gasoline, but with the benefits of both, says Anitescu, who presented his work last week at Directions in Engine-Efficiency and Emissions Research, a conference held in Dearborn, MI.
> 
> In the past, another related approach, called homogeneous charge compression ignition, has been used to improve the performance of diesel. This involves premixing diesel and air before injecting it as a vapour into a combustion chamber under high pressure. But while this mixture burns more efficiently, it also makes combustion more difficult to control, which can lead to engine knocking: shockwaves within the engine's cylinders caused by pockets of unburned fuel and air. In contrast, supercritical diesel injection produces very small vapour-like droplets, but with fuel densities equivalent to a liquid, says Anitescu.
> 
> Andreas Birgel, a researcher with the Internal Combustion Engines and Fuel Systems Research Group at University College London, UK, says there is plenty of interest in producing diesel that vaporizes more easily, for example, by using corn or rapeseed oil to make biodiesel, which has a relatively low viscosity. Another approach is to treat conventional diesel with additives, he says.
> 
> In order for the diesel to reach a supercritical state, Anitescu's fuel system has first to heat it to around 450 degrees Celsius at a pressure of about 60,000,000 Pascal. Achieving the pressure is not a problem, Anitescu says, but increasing the temperature is more demanding.
> 
> Because fuel systems usually operate at temperatures below 80 degree Celsius, Anitescu and his colleagues used the heat from the engine's exhaust to raise the fuel's temperature. This causes further complications. "You need to prevent it from coking," he says. Coking occurs when hydrocarbons in the fuel react, producing sticky deposits that can lead to fuel-system failures. The phenomenon can be avoided by diluting the fuel with an additive, such as carbon dioxide or water. In the Syracuse engine, a small amount of exhaust gas is introduced to act as an anticoking agent, a technique known as exhaust-gas recirculation.
> 
> The system has only been tested in a laboratory setup, but a prototype could be ready for testing by the end of the year, says Anitescu. The fuel system is designed to use conventional fuel injectors, even though these are designed to work with regular fluids. Anitescu says it may be possible to improve the performance by switching to a fluid state just below supercritical. This may allow vaporization to occur while getting better performance out of the injectors. "We have many options here," he says.
> 
> At the same conference, Transonic Combustion, a company based in of Camarillo, CA, presented details of an alternative way to use supercritical fuels that involves a novel fuel injector and redesigning the engine's entire valve system and combustion chamber.
> 
> But with either approach, going supercritical does not come without a cost, says Birgel. "You still need the viscosity because most diesel fuel systems depend upon the fuel for lubrication," he says.
> 
> "This is an issue which has yet to be addressed," admits Anitescu. He says it may be possible to introduce lubricants, but this would only be necessary in the final stage of the fuel system, where the fluid is at its hottest. For subcritical fuels, it may not be an issue, he says.


----------



## a_majoor

Now the MRAP light isn't really a project any more, but the principles need to be studied and applied to our own next generation of vehicles (FFCV or whatever acronym of the month is). Projects like Leopard II upgrades, the next new recce vehicle, patrol vehicles and even mundane equipment like MLVW class trucks, Milcots and G wagons will benefit from incorporating lighter, more powerful or more fuel efficient equipment, with overall improvements in performance (higher power/weight ratios, lower ground pressure) and smaller logistical footprint in terms of direct fuel consumption and indirectly as transports like ships, trains and aircraft have less weight to haul around.

Titanium is as strong as steel but far lighter, here is a new method of manufacturing Titanium components which could allow for interesting rebuilds/retrofits to reduce weight by a considerable factor (replacing steel components with lightweight titanium ones):

http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/08/low-cost-titanium-manufacturing.html



> *Titanium Manufacturing With Eight Times Lower Cost*
> 
> Finished Titanium parts from Titanium Hydride can be over 8 times cheaper than regular titanium manufacturing. ($25/lb versus $213/lb)
> 
> A titanium powder developed during a DOE/GIPP project appears to produce a product with mechanical properties sufficient for a propulsion application from a very low-cost press and sinter process
> 
> * Could replace costly ingot processed forgings
> - Eliminates yield loss associated with ingot forging
> - Greater than 50% cost reduction predicted from yield savings alone
> * Unique properties are developed during sintering of TiH2
> - High density –critical to fatigue initiation
> - Fine-grain size –import to reduce fatigue crack propagation
> 
> * Cummins Inc. has identified a relevant application using the Ti6Al4V alloy and provided the requirements to adequately assess the performance of the press/sinter/forged bars produced from TiH2
> 
> Test bars are to be fabricated at the commercialization partner of the DOE/GIPP project, ADMA Products Inc. ADMA has been producing approximately 35,000 lbs of TiH2powder per year in the Ukraine.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Going by first hand accounts from US troops in the sanboxes, the current MRAP have quite the bad habit of rolling over.


----------



## a_majoor

I believe that was one of the issues the (former) MRAP Light program was supposed to address.

If we round up the various technologies listed in this thread, there is the technical ability to create lightweight, fuel efficient protected vehicles (with accordingly reduced ground pressure and increased cross country performance). Issues like high centers of gravity can also be addressed in a clean sheet of paper design, while selective retrofits "could" improve existing designs. 

Even non MRAP class vehicles like the LAV III could benefit from things like replacing the center tires with the polymer "solid" tires, high efficiency engines and replacing items like hatches and the rear ramp with equivalent items made from lightweight materials. It just takes willpower and resources.


----------



## gohardkandahar

Colin P said:
			
		

> Going by first hand accounts from US troops in the sanboxes, the current MRAP have quite the bad habit of rolling over.



Well i hope what these guys do isn't one of the causes for rolling.

"Marines Ghost Ride the MRAP"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXl3Pdxrn-k


----------



## Greymatters

Is 'ghost riding' the thing to do on patrol these days?


----------



## gohardkandahar

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Is 'ghost riding' the thing to do on patrol these days?



There are quite a bunch of videos on youtube, all of them which are American.

I wonder what kinda hell they would pay if their Unit CO saw these?


----------



## a_majoor

Here is a way to attach stuff to vehicles. Tying and untying stores to the sides is time consuming, this is quick and efficient:

http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2009-09/steel-velcro-not-sneakers#



> *Super-Strong German Steel Velcro: Not for Sneakers*
> German-created steel fasteners can withstand loads of more than 38 tons per square meter, hook and unhook without tools
> By Jeremy Hsu Posted 09.04.2009 at 2:23 pm 5 Comments
> 
> Velcro of Steel: So strong, yet still removable TUM Institute of Metal Forming and Casting (utg)
> 
> Velcro has proved plenty useful as a quick fastener on shoes and other household items, but lacks the strength to resist fiery temperatures and powerful chemicals in industrial settings. Now German scientists have taken the hook-and-loop fastener concept and developed a Superman version, called Metaklett.
> 
> The new Velcro's spring steel offers sticking strength of just over *38 tons per square meter* when the pulling force is parallel to the fastener surface. Metaklett can also resist a perpendicular pulling force of almost *8 tons per square meter,* and won't break a sweat regarding harsh chemicals and temperatures soaring over 1,472 degrees F.
> 
> Researchers developed several versions of their new fastener. The "Flamingo" uses wider hooks that deform slightly to glide into the perforated steel tape holes, and then revert to original form and resist back pull like an expanding river. Another model known as the "Duck's Head" has a more traditional hook and loop system where steel hooks can attach to the perforated loop tape at any angle.
> 
> The Technical University of Munich claims that the fastener "can be opened and closed again without the help of any tools," though just how that works remains unclear. But the concept impressed enough to claim a third place prize in June at the German Steel Innovation Awards.
> 
> Perhaps we can all soon look forward to steel Velcro holding together cars and buildings. But people who just want a stronger household Velcro without the ripping sound may want to check out one of PopSci's 2007 Inventions Awards winners.


----------



## Greymatters

A lot easier than welding - any examples out there of this being used on actual vehicles?


----------



## a_majoor

Am approach for next generation diesel engines. Higher power/weight ratio for better performance and lighter weight. The French LeClerc tank uses an externally powered "hyperbar" turbocharger to produce high levels of boost independently of the main engine, so this technology isn't entirely exotic:

http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/24151/?a=f



> *New Diesel Engine Emits Cleaner Fumes*
> Design cuts pollution--but is it practical?
> By Erika Jonietz
> 
> A new engine designed in Germany reduces the pollutants in diesel exhaust emissions to barely measurable levels. The motor relies on extremely high fuel-injection and combustion pressures to burn fuel more completely--dramatically reducing both soot and nitrogen-oxide emissions.
> 
> Diesel engines use fuel more efficiently than gasoline engines and emit less carbon dioxide, but the trade-off is that they are usually more polluting. The higher combustion temperatures required to burn diesel lead to increased nitrogen-oxide emissions. And because diesel is heavy and less volatile than gasoline, not all the fuel is burned during combustion, resulting in the formation of soot particles. The worst offenders are buses and heavy-duty trucks.
> 
> Engineers at the Technical University-Munich (TUM) designed the new engine in a three-year project called Niedrigst-Emissions-LKW-Dieselmotor (NEMo), which translates to "lowest-emission diesel truck engine." Georg Wachtmeister, chair of internal combustion engines in the university's Department of Mechanical Engineering, led the effort. Using a single-cylinder research engine, Wachtmeister's team found a balance between exhaust gas recirculation, turboboost pressure, and fuel-injector nozzle configuration that allowed them to minimize both soot and nitrogen-oxide formation.
> 
> Modern diesel engines decrease nitrogen-oxide formation by cooling down part of their exhaust and recirculating it back into the combustion chamber (together with the fresh air used to burn the fuel). In this mixture, carbon dioxide and water from the exhaust gases moderate the combustion process, keeping the temperature in check. As a result, fewer nitrogen oxides are formed--but soot production increases, since the proportion of oxygen in the air-exhaust mixture is lower and the fuel burns less completely.
> 
> The TUM researchers designed their test engine so that the turbocharger compresses the air-exhaust mixture to 10 bar--roughly 10 times the atmospheric pressure at sea level--before introducing it into the combustion chamber. In contrast, mass-production engines can compress the mixture to a maximum of about 3.5 bar. Once compressed in this way, the air-exhaust mixture in the new engine contains enough oxygen for the diesel fuel to burn more completely. The maximum air pressure inside the combustion chamber is 300 bar, double that used in most production engines.
> 
> To offset the increased soot production caused by changing the exhaust-gas recirculation rate, the NEMo team modified the fuel-injector nozzle so that it atomizes diesel fuel at a pressure of over 3,000 bar, generating a fuel mist of microscopic particles that burns very quickly and practically soot-free. The most advanced production engines today use an injection pressure of about 1,800 bar.
> 
> With the modified exhaust-gas recirculation, boost pressure, and nozzle configuration, the TUM engine almost meets European emissions standards scheduled to take effect by 2014. Those standards stipulate that a heavy-truck diesel engine can emit only five milligrams of soot particles and 80 milligrams of nitrogen oxides per kilometer. Wachtmeister says that the TUM test engine met the nitrogen-oxide limits with "no problem" and is "very close" to the soot limits.
> 
> George Anitescu, a researcher at Syracuse University, is skeptical about the project's practicality. "The research may solve, somewhat, the trade-off between particulate matter and nitrogen-oxide formation" inherent to diesel combustion, he says. But he thinks the energy needed to achieve the high pressures used will decrease the engine's efficiency. Another concern, he says, is finding materials--particularly affordable ones--that can withstand the extreme pressures.
> 
> "For the time being, turning this design into a production engine is not practical," admits Wachtmeister. The TUM Internal Combustion Engines Workshop had to specially produce 95 of the components for the test engine. However, using these special components, the team was able to successfully apply the modifications to a production truck engine.
> 
> Wachtmeister expects that it will take between five and 10 years to come up with solutions that will allow the production of engines reliable enough to run for hundreds of thousands of kilometers without failing. The turbocharger and fuel-injection system will be particularly challenging to adapt for either heavy-duty trucks or car engines.
> 
> In the meantime, he says, the design could easily be implemented today in certain industrial engines such as diesel generators, the most common type used in standby and emergency power systems. And, Wachtmeister says, automotive companies in both Germany and Japan have expressed interest in the technology.


----------



## a_majoor

Oshkosh M-ATV. Not exactly "light", but smaller and more nimble than the previous generation (video is interesting to watch):

http://dustmybroom.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=13291:whod-want-a-hummer-oops-humvee&catid=54:gun-stuff



> *Who'd want a Hummer, oops! Humvee... *
> Written by Mark
> Saturday, 06 February 2010 12:35
> 
> ...if you can have an M-ATV?  The conclusion of a Car and Driver road test (take a look at the photo gallery):
> 
> ...
> On-road, it’ll do a maximum of 65 mph. You wouldn’t call it nimble, but there’s little steering slop and the sense that if you hit something it’s not going to matter so much anyway. Acceleration is tank-like (although 0 to 60 in 32.8 seconds is quicker than an actual tank), and it’s noisy, with a little throttle lag.
> 
> Big brake drums require significant pedal pressure, but panic stops are drama-free. The nose dives, and you can actually see the anti-lock brakes pulse the M-ATV to a halt. An ATC test driver managed 0.46 g on our improvised 200-foot-diameter skidpad (an airfield helicopter ordnance-loading pad), the M-ATV tilting obscenely and actually lifting the unloaded front wheel. But really, your mom could drive this thing.
> 
> And that’s the point. The M-ATV is for fighting as well as driving. Ease of operation means experienced MRAP drivers need only about 14 hours of instruction, complete novices just 40 hours. The M-ATV has no formal name yet, but we’re tempted for obvious reasons to call it the “B’Gosh.” In Afghanistan, the M-ATV will endure months and perhaps years of the most arduous duty, where it must bring as many soldiers home as possible. Maybe they should call it the RTB.
> 
> Specifications
> 
> VEHICLE TYPE: front-engine, rear/4-wheel-drive, 4-passenger, 4-door truck
> 
> ESTIMATED PRICE AS TESTED: $1,437,000 (estimated base price: $437,000)
> 
> ENGINE TYPE: turbocharged and intercooled pushrod 18-valve diesel inline-6, iron block and head, direct fuel injection
> 
> Displacement: 442 cu in, 7242cc
> Power (SAE net): 370 bhp @ 2400 rpm
> Torque (SAE net): 925 lb-ft @ 1440 rpm
> 
> TRANSMISSION: 6-speed automatic with manumatic shifting
> 
> DIMENSIONS:
> Wheelbase: 154.8 in Length: 246.8 in
> Width: 98.1 in Height: 105.0 in
> Curb weight: 25,000 lb
> C/D TEST RESULTS:
> Zero to 60 mph: 32.8 sec
> Street start, 5–60 mph: 30.0 sec
> Standing ¼-mile: 24.5 sec @ 54 mph
> Top speed (governor limited): 65 mph
> Braking, 60–0 mph: 269 ft
> Roadholding, 200-ft-dia skidpad: 0.46 g
> 
> Update I: Car and Driver video:
> 
> More:
> 
> Afstan: New US mine-resistant vehicle: The M-ATV
> 
> Not however a vehicle really relevant to the Canadian Forces since we're pulling out completely in 2011--see here and here--and already have MRAPs (mine resistant ambush protected vehicles) in theatre.


----------



## a_majoor

A new way to make very tough, lightweight ceramic composite materials. While the article talks about the aerospace applications, armour panels are also possible:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2010/02/additive-manufacturing-process-may-lead.html



> *Additive manufacturing process may lead to tougher, heat-resistant components for aerospace*
> 
> A new additive manufacturing process for mixing tough metals with ceramic materials and depositing, layer by layer, the mixed materials in the form of pastes could lead to stronger, heat-resistant, three-dimensional components for future space exploration, says a researcher at Missouri University of Science and Technology
> 
> Leu and his colleagues in Missouri S&T's Center for Aerospace Manufacturing Technologies (CAMT) are developing a way to create "functionally graded" material components that could be used for hypersonic aircraft or as parts of ultra-high-temperature engines and rocket boosters.
> 
> The research combines the metal and ceramic through the process of extrusion, which is similar to squeezing toothpaste through a tube but is precisely controlled. The result of squeezing the pastes of metal, ceramic and binder (the polymer and water) is a blended material that combines the toughness of the metal with the heat resistance of the ceramic. But the true value of the process, says Leu, is that it allows manufacturers to create customized parts for aircraft, spacecraft or other products.
> 
> "By controlling the extrusion forces, we can customize the percentage composition of each of the materials in the final product," says Leu, who is the Keith and Pat Bailey Missouri Distinguished Professor of Integrated Product Manufacturing.
> 
> With this process, a paste of ceramic material -- zirconium carbide, which is used to manufacture cutting tools -- is pushed through one tube, while the metal tungsten is pushed through a second. From a third tube comes a mixture of materials that is converted into zirconium carbide and tungsten after reaction sintering. From there, the functionally graded material is freeze-dried in a vacuum, the binder removed, and the final component reaction-sintered.
> 
> "In order to create high-performance combustion components or high-performance hypersonic vehicles that can sustain extreme heat and minimize thermal stresses, these types of functionally graded materials will be needed," says Leu.


----------



## a_majoor

Another project which works in the same ballpark:

http://gtresearchnews.gatech.edu/newsrelease/ultra.htm



> *Better, Stronger, Faster: New Military Vehicle Will Improve Safety and Efficiency for Marine Corps*
> 
> Those who recall the old Jeep, of World War II fame, may view today's imposing Humvee as a cutting-edge vehicle. Yet the 1970s-designed Humvee has been the military's all-around workhorse almost as long as the Jeep was -- and commanders today are calling for a vehicle more suited to 21st century tasks and perils.
> Georgia Tech Research Institute (GTRI) engineers are producing a technology demonstrator vehicle called the ULTRA AP (Armored Patrol). The ULTRA AP will emphasize high-output diesel power combined with revolutionary armor and a fully modern chassis.
> 
> Engineers at the Georgia Tech Research Institute (GTRI) recently took on the substantial challenge of developing revolutionary, "leap-ahead" designs for not one, but two, new Marine Corps vehicles. The GTRI researchers have been joined by an outside team that includes professional vehicle designers. The aim is to unite academic expertise with real-world, advanced engineering and production-level experience.
> 
> "What's different about this for Georgia Tech is we're partnering with very senior people from the auto industry," says Mike Dudzik, a GTRI technical fellow. "These are people who are well known for building affordable, high-performance vehicles, such as for NASCAR, with maximal use of existing commercial technology."
> 
> The Office of Naval Research (ONR), which is funding the project, is eager for an improved vehicle to aid Marines in the near term. GTRI researchers are working on a technology demonstrator vehicle called the ULTRA AP (Armored Patrol). The ULTRA AP will emphasize high-output diesel power combined with revolutionary armor and a fully modern chassis.
> A more long-range project, the ULTRA 3T, will involve Georgia Tech Research Institute engineers in a ground-up rethinking of military vehicles to reshape the battlefield. The 3-ton ULTRA 3T will unite an array of advanced technologies in a single automotive package.
> 
> A more long-range project, the ULTRA 3T, will involve GTRI engineers in a ground-up rethinking of military vehicles to reshape the battlefield. The 3-ton ULTRA 3T will unite an array of advanced technologies in a single automotive package. Some of these technologies, such as anti-lock brakes and airbags, are commonly available on production automobiles. Others, such as computerized stability control systems and advanced power-generating capabilities, are truly cutting edge, researchers note.
> 
> "The Humvee is based on 1970s technology and has been incrementally modified until it's reaching the end of its capacity." Dudzik says. "The ULTRA design matches the best of modern commercial automotive technology coupled with NASCAR experience, novel design concepts, and research advances in lightweight armor to maximize fightability and protection."
> 
> In both vehicles, the GTRI/industry team is making improvements in three key areas.
> 
> * Safety with Performance. The vehicle uses onboard computers to integrate steering, suspension and brakes to provide an unparalleled level of mobility and safety, researchers say. The new vehicle's integrated chassis represents a leap ahead of the most advanced current production vehicles.
> 
> * Survivability. This factor involves a vehicle's ability to shield occupants from hostile action. The Humvee, designed during the Cold War, incorporated a light aluminum body so it could move fast on hilly European terrain. It has since added armor packages that increase protection, but they slow a fully armored Humvee to a speed that reduces its effectiveness and increases its vulnerability. The armor's extra weight also wears out vehicle parts more quickly, and the lack of air conditioning is a burden in hot desert terrain.
> 
> Improvised explosive devices (IEDs), Dudzik observes, are a major survivability concern. Mines accounted for more than 60 percent of vehicle losses in Vietnam and Desert Storm. Even a fully armored Humvee is vulnerable to mine blasts. The new Marine Corps vehicles must incorporate dramatically increased resistance to explosions.
> 
> * Power generation. Portable power is the third major issue GTRI is tackling. ONR wants the ULTRA 3T to provide up to a megawatt (one million watts) on the spot to power emerging battlefield concepts such as electro-static armor, which uses electricity for extra protection, and bunker-busting rail guns. Of course, such power could run command posts, communications gear and even power small villages.
> 
> With their mission to provide security to supply convoys, military police of the 2nd Military Police Battalion roll their Humvees through a course testing their ability to react to ambushes and to shoot on the move at a training range in the Kuwait desert Feb. 26, 2004.
> Image: USMC Lance Cpl. Samuel Bard Valliere
> 
> ULTRA 3T plans call for a hybrid engine that combines diesel and electric power plants. That setup would not only aid power generation, but offer a silent electric mode when stealth is needed. Moreover, the new engine will give the ULTRA 3T the critical ability to move more swiftly out of harm's way. Pound for pound, today's diesels develop about twice the horsepower of the Humvee's 1970s engine. Plans call for an unloaded ULTRA 3T to go from zero to 60 miles an hour in 4.8 seconds.
> 
> GTRI and industry professionals form the right match to develop these complex vehicles successfully, Dudzik says. The team includes Scott Badenoch, an auto industry advanced development and racing professional; Tom Moore, former Chrysler vice president of Liberty Operations, the company's advanced engineering center; Walt Wynbelt, former program executive officer with the U.S. Army Tank-automotive and Armaments Command; and Dave McLellan, the former Corvette chief engineer for General Motors.
> 
> "We each bring something to the party," McLellan says. "The military does not design vehicles on a regular basis, so they really don't keep in-house expertise as current as those of us in the automobile industry. At the same time, the GTRI researchers bring their unique research perspective in materials science and the more cutting-edge physics and engineering elements."
> A Humvee convoy pulls out of Camp Victory in Kuwait on March 2, 2004 en route to Iraq. Lance Cpl. Cody S. Braun, a heavy-equipment operator with 1st Force Service Support Group's Headquarters and Service Battalion, was on hand to add air to Humvee tires as soldiers departed.
> Image: USMC Staff Sgt. Bill Lisbon
> 
> If preliminary plans hold, the ULTRA 3T will bristle with a welter of advanced "drive-by-wire" technologies designed to make driving the large, sophisticated vehicle safer than driving a sedan. Drive-by-wire is an emerging computerized approach that's analogous to the systems that allow advanced fighter and passenger aircraft to fly with more stability than any human pilot could achieve unaided.
> 
> "Drive-by-wire can enhance the capabilities of experienced as well as inexperienced drivers," Dudzik says. That's important because many Marines are teen-agers with limited driving experience facing the stress of a battle zone, he adds.
> 
> GTRI's ULTRA work is linked directly to "e-safety," an emerging automotive concept that combines computers and advanced technologies to make driving safer, McLellan notes. In e-safety, night driving systems and stability control add security, while radar systems -- already available in Europe -- actually slow vehicles automatically under certain conditions. Such augmented vehicles are especially important when the driver is very young, very old or impaired.
> 
> One ULTRA 3T concept that could find its way into everyday vehicles is 360-degree visibility -- a dashboard panorama available on an inboard screen. This approach would eliminate vulnerable windows in the ULTRA 3T, and it would also help many civilians, including the old and impaired who can't easily turn their heads. It should also help save fuel by eliminating wind-resisting outboard mirrors.
> 
> Designing a vehicle on a new sheet of paper is exciting, Badenoch says.
> 
> "It's very different from designing the next sport utility vehicle or even the next racing car," he adds. "There, you fundamentally know that everything has been done before and what the rules are. Here, we're taking a giant leap forward in technology to transform the battlefield."


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Another project which works in the same ballpark:
> 
> http://gtresearchnews.gatech.edu/newsrelease/ultra.htm



You do realize that article is dated back to 2005?


----------



## a_majoor

An interesting automotive technology that can supply lots of power and torque without a lot of weight:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2010/05/hybrid-porsche-with-magnetically-loaded.html#more



> *Hybrid Porsche With Magnetically Loaded Flywheel Almost Won the 24 Hour Nurburgring Race*
> 
> Magnetically Loaded Composite (MLC) technology was invented by engineers at British Nuclear Fuels and Urenco working on the design of uranium enrichment centrifuges.
> 
> Instead of using discrete permanent magnets to form the rotor of a flywheel’s integrated motor/generator, magnetic powder is mixed into the composite matrix. After the flywheel has been manufactured using filament winding, flash magnetisation of the integrated magnetic particles generates the required field configuration forming the rotor. With no large metallic structures in the MLC flywheel rotor, eddy current losses and heating are negligible resulting in very high electrical efficiencies. The lack of rotor heating gives MLC flywheels a unique advantage over other composite flywheel designs: they can be continuously deep-cycled at high power with no detriment to performance or reduction in life. The wholly composite MLC flywheel design also improves system safety: in the event of a failure, there are no metallic fragments requiring containment. In common with other flywheels, they can operate efficiently at extreme ambient temperatures – unlike chemical batteries and capacitors.
> 
> Greencarcongress - The 911 GT3 R Hybrid features an electrical front axle drive with two electric motors developing 60 kW each supplementing the 480-bhp (358 kW) four-liter flat-six at the rear of the 911 GT3 R Hybrid.
> 
> The flywheel generator itself is an electric motor with its rotor spinning at speeds of up to 40,000 rpm, storing energy mechanically as rotation energy. The flywheel generator is charged whenever the driver applies the brakes, with the two electric motors reversing their function on the front axle and acting themselves as generators. The flywheel is slowed down electromagnetically in the generator mode in order to supply up to 120 kW to the two electric motors at the front from its kinetic energy. This additional power is available to the driver after each charge process for approximately 6 - 8 seconds.
> 
> Williams Hybrid Power’s novel flywheel technology helped to power an impressive hybrid performance at this weekend’s Nürburgring 24hr race.
> 
> The 911 with its innovative drive concept, was able to gradually extend its lead through the high efficiency of its hybrid technology and its fuel consumption advantage. The hybrid car needed to pit every ten laps to refuel, whereas its rivals were forced to stop approximately every eight laps. “The hybrid system worked like a dream,” commented works driver, Richard Lietz.
> 
> The MLC Hybrid led the field of 200 cars (33 were Porsches) for eight hours until engine problems prematurely curtailed their impressive performance - just a tantalizing hour and a quarter from the finish line


----------



## a_majoor

DARPA's "crowdsource" competition produces a winning design: http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/03/darpa-crowd-derived-combat-support.html

Since the post is a series of slides, it is best you follow the link and see what was selected as the winner.


----------



## Kirkhill

Isn't the Force Protection Ocelot/Foxhound  already an MRAP (Light) at 7500 kg?


----------



## a_majoor

The interesting thing about this development is it is designed to be retrofitted to existing vehicles. While the current design is for civilian pattern vehicles, there is no reason to suppose that it can't be scaled to fit larger patterns of vehicles. In the MRAP context, eliminating drive shafts and other vehicle understructure not only reduces weight and increases internal volume, but also eliminates weak points in the vehicle structure and allows for a smooth undersurface to deflect the blast wave:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/08/protean-wheel-motors-and-batteries.html



> *Protean Wheel Motors and batteries provides easy retrofit of vans and cars to plug in hybrid*
> 
> Protean Drive™ is a fully-integrated, direct-drive solution. Each motor has a built-in inverter, control electronics and software – no separate large, heavy and costly inverter required. Direct drive reduces part count, complexity and cost, so there is no need to integrate traditional drive train components such as external gearing, transmissions, drive-shafts, axles and differentials. Protean Drive™ packages easily inside a conventional wheel and can use the original equipment vehicle bearing.
> 
> A European-based Vauxhall Vivaro equipped with Protean Electric's fuel-saving electric wheel motors showed a 300 percent fuel economy improvement in hybrid mode on a European drive cycle fuel test.
> 
> Protean Electric, a leading global supplier of in-wheel electric motors, and Millbrook Proving Ground, one of Europe's leading vehicle test and demonstration centers, partnered to produce the Vivaro diesel hybrid.
> 
> Retrofitting is important because there are 1 billion cars and trucks on the road and there are only 60 million new cars and trucks each year.
> 
> "This Vivaro through-the-road hybrid vehicle demonstrates a practical, cost-effective and efficient way to retrofit a commercial vehicle into a plugin parallel hybrid by simply adding two in-wheel motors and a battery," said Protean Chairman and CEO Bob Purcell. "Our technology is uniquely designed for high-output, high-efficiency operations. Our in-wheel motors are unique in that they have the rotor on the outside and each motor's electronics on the inside. That simplicity of design creates more power density per motor and much simpler vehicle integration. It's the closest thing to a bolt-on hybrid system."
> 
> Protean Electric outfitted the front-wheel-drive Vivaro with a through-the-road hybrid conversion kit of two Protean Electric PD-18 motors attached to the rear axle. The two motors together provide torque assist of up to 1,180 lb.-ft. (1,650 Nm) peak and 740 lb.-ft. (1,000 Nm) continuous at the rear wheels.
> 
> In addition, Protean added a 21kWh battery, giving the vehicle more than 55 miles (90 km) of electric propulsion range and plug-in hybrid and electric vehicle capabilities. While operating in hybrid mode, the Vivaro measured 114 mpg (2.4 liters/100km) operating over the New European Driving Cycle (NEDC), over three times the fuel economy of the conventional vehicle.
> 
> The system can also deliver regenerative braking on the rear wheels with no modifications needed to the existing front brakes while retaining the vehicle's original engine and drive system. This high level of regenerative braking allows manufacturers to use a smaller battery size or extend the range with the same battery size.
> 
> The Vivaro retrofit also allows the driver the unique advantage of being able to switch between multiple operating modes: two- or four-wheel drive operation, IC engine-only drive, electric-only drive, or an electric torque assist Through-The-Road-Hybrid.
> 
> The vehicle underwent a rigorous testing regime jointly conducted by Millbrook and Protean Electric. Work is now underway to build a Vivaro Plug-In Parallel Through-The-Road-Hybrid test fleet for select fleet customers.
> 
> "Fleet operators should be lining up for a vehicle such as this that will provide more than a 65 percent reduction in fuel usage and CO2 emissions in a typical urban drive-cycle, while enabling electric-only operation for in-city low-emission zones such as London," Purcell said.


----------



## a_majoor

BMW has two different ways to extract more energy from existing engines. While this can be applied to almost any application, the ability to increase efficiency by up to 15% will have a great effect on lighter AFV's:

https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/pressclub/p/pcgl/pressDetail.html?outputChannelId=6&id=T0119738EN&left_menu_item=



> *Looking for the next gram.*
> 
> 30.08.2011
> Munich. Even the most efficient internal combustion engine can only convert about one-third of the energy derived from fossil fuels into the mechanical kinetic energy needed to power a motor vehicle. Over the past few years BMW EfficientDynamics has made great improvements in engine efficiency, for example with technologies such as direct fuel injection, variable valve timing, exhaust-driven turbochargers, brake energy regeneration and the Auto Start Stop function. However, about 60 percent of the generated energy is still lost, half of it being exhaust heat, with the remaining half as heat absorbed by the engine cooling system. Finding ways of recovering this lost heat energy is one of the major goals being pursued by engineers working on BMW EfficientDynamics for the future. That is why the BMW Group is involved in several projects, each with different approaches to utilising dissipated heat energy, and at various levels – in research, pre-production and series development. Among the most promising innovations are the turbosteamer, thermoelectric generator, engine encapsulation and a waste heat exchanger for oil heating.
> 
> The Turbosteamer and Thermoelectric Generator (TEG) projects are focused on generating electric current from waste heat to improve overall engine efficiency, but each project follows a different approach and time frame. There is great potential for considerable fuel savings if the electrical energy required by all of the systems in an automobile can be produced using waste heat rather than relying solely on the vehicle's generator. This is another milestone behind the philosophy of BMW EfficientDynamics in achieving increased power and performance while reducing emissions and fuel consumption at the same time.
> 
> 
> BMW turbosteamer – modelled after a power station.
> 
> In the Turbosteamer Project research and technology specialists of the BMW Group are working on a heat recovery system that is based on the principle of a steam process.
> 
> The process of recovering energy from waste heat is already practised on a large scale in modern power generation plants: large gas and steam power stations combine the principles of a gas turbine and a steam circuit to achieve a significantly higher level of efficiency. The gas turbine process is the first phase of the energy conversion and serves as the source of heat for the downstream steam cycle in the second phase.
> 
> The BMW turbosteamer is based on this two-stage stationary power generation method – but reduced in scale and design to form a component that can be used in modern automobile engines.
> 
> The first-generation turbosteamer – a maximalist approach.
> Researchers proved the feasibility of this technology in December 2005 with the unveiling of the first-generation turbosteamer, which was based on a maximalist approach: they designed a dual-cycle system. The primary element was a high-temperature circuit that employed a heat exchanger to recover energy from the engine exhaust gases. This was connected with a secondary circuit that collected heat from the engine cooling system and combined this heat with the high-temperature heat from the primary circuit to create lower temperature heat.
> 
> When this design was laboratory tested on the four-cylinder petrol engines produced by BMW at the time, the dual system boosted the performance of these engines by 15 percent.
> 
> The turbosteamer today: smaller and simpler.
> In order to further develop the system for use in series production, attention was given to reducing the size of the components and making the system simpler to improve its dynamics and achieve an optimized cost-benefit ratio. Thus researchers focused on designing a component having only one high-temperature circuit.
> 
> “A heat exchanger recovers heat from the engine exhaust, and this energy is used to heat a fluid which is under high pressure – this heated fluid then turns into steam, which powers an expansion turbine that generates electrical energy from the recovered heat,” explains Jürgen Ringler, Team Leader for Thermal Energy Converters at BMW Group Research and Technology. For the latest generation of the turbosteamer, engineers developed an innovative expansion turbine based on the principle of the impulse turbine, which offered many advantages in terms of cost, weight and size when compared to earlier concepts, and these are factors that are very beneficial when it comes to series production.
> 
> “We have made great progress toward achieving our original goal, which was to develop a system ready for series production within about ten years. When completed, this system will weigh only 10 kg to 15 kg and will be capable of supplying all of the electrical energy required by an automobile while cruising along the motorway or on country roads,” says Ringler. Under these conditions the developers are sure that the average driver will be able to reduce fuel consumption by up to 10 percent on long-distance journeys.
> 
> Initial integration of a mock-up system in the BMW 5 Saloon.
> All of the system components developed on the test bench have been configured to form a module that can be integrated in vehicles. This has been done successfully by installing a mock-up system in the BMW 5 Saloon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thermoelectric generator.
> 
> Considerable progress has also been made in the Thermoelectric Generator (TEG) Project that is also focused on series production of an energy-saving component. The two alternative systems developed to date differ in their positioning in the vehicle – one unit is designed for the exhaust system, while the other is intended for the exhaust gas recirculation system. The development phase focused on integrating units in the exhaust system has led to considerable component improvements, especially in terms of weight and size.
> 
> Electricity from waste heat – a space-age solution.
> The thermoelectric generator converts heat directly into electricity. The engineers of the BMW Group basically refined a technology that has been used to power space probes for more than four decades by NASA, the aeronautics and space agency of the United States. The principle behind this technology is known as the Seebeck Effect, namely that an electrical voltage can be generated between two thermoelectric semiconducters if they have different temperatures. Since the percentage degree of efficiency of TEGs was rather low, this technology was considered unsuited for automotive applications. However, in recent years progress in the area of material research has led to discoveries that have improved the performance of TEG modules.
> 
> One principle – three generations.
> The first step taken by engineers was to integrate a thermoelectric generator in the exhaust system to generate electrical current. The first such system was shown to the public in 2008 and delivered a maximum of 200 watts, which was relatively low in terms of power efficiency. But the use of new materials and improvements in the weight and size of the TEGs led to rapid new developments, so that the latest generation of TEGs installed in the exhaust are capable of generating 600 watts of electrical power, and it will not be long before the goal of 1,000 watts is reached as research progresses. The current prototype – a BMW X6 – was built as part of a development project funded by the US Department of Energy.
> 
> Then in 2009, the BMW Group unveiled an alternative development in this project. Rather than installing the TEG as a separate module in the exhaust system underneath the vehicle, engineers decided to integrate the TEG in the radiator of the exhaust gas recirculation system. In this configuration, customer testing has shown that 250 watts can be generated while CO2 emissions and fuel consumption are reduced by 2 percent at the same time.
> 
> What's more, this energy recovery system offers some interesting added benefits, such as supplying the engine or passenger compartment heating with additional warmth during cold starts. And the thermoelectric generator is the ideal counterpart for BMW EfficientDynamics Brake Energy Regeneration. While the brakes generate energy during deceleration and stopping, the TEG functions at its best when driving is really exciting – namely during acceleration. Researchers forecast that TEGs will lead to fuel consumption savings of up to 5 percent under real everyday driving conditions in the future.
> 
> 
> The ideal combination: heat management and BMW EfficientDynamics.
> While some features of BMW EfficientDynamics, such as brake energy regeneration or the Auto Start Stop function help reduce consumption when decelerating or during idling periods, intelligent heat management can do the same when the vehicle is being accelerated and driven. In the future, even before starting the car, insulation and encapsulation of the engine compartment will ensure that the temperature of the drive train is stabilised by residual heat, thus shortening the cold start phase. An exhaust heat exchanger will also keep gearbox oil warm to reduce friction and fuel consumption as well. And a TEG or turbosteamer will supply the vehicle's electrical systems with ample power, delivering benefits when it makes the most sense – while enjoying sheer driving pleasure!
> 
> Depending on the vehicle environment and driving habits, heat management can deliver measurable benefits for specific driving scenarios. For both short and long-distance driving various features can reduce fuel consumption. Insulation of the engine compartment, gearbox oil heating with exhaust heat exchangers installed with petrol engines, or the heating function of the exhaust heat exchanger for diesel engines are features that are well-suited for vehicles that are predominately driven over short distances. During longer journeys the thermoelectric generator or turbosteamer add to that. And by utilising synergy effects, heat management will play a major role in reducing CO2 emissions in the future.


----------



## a_majoor

Popular Mechanics delivers a conceptual design, combining features from several prototypes or existing vehicles:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military/news/pm-designs-the-replacement-for-the-pentagons-joint-light-tactical-vehicle-6432935



> We Design the Replacement for the Pentagon's Joint Light Tactical Vehicle
> Yesterday, the U.S. Senate voted to cancel the Joint Light Tactical Vehicle. This new tactical vehicle would have replaced the Army and Marines' outdated Humvees, but the JLTV designs were too heavy and too expensive. With the program now on the chopping block, PM took matters into our own hands: We called defense experts who helped us design the ideal new military jeep. We call it the Popular Mechanics Light Tactical Vehicle.
> BY JOE PAPPALARDO
> Comments
> 2
> Email Print
> September 14, 2011 6:00 PM
> 
> 
> REQUIREMENTS
> Curb Weight: 13,600 lb
> Air-transportable: C-130 fixed-wing, CH-47 and CH-53 helicopters
> Carrying capacity: Four crew
> Armor: Bolt-on protection option for higher-risk operations
> The Pentagon is having a devilishly hard time building a light tactical vehicle to replace the Humvee, which was introduced in the early 1980s to haul gear, ferry troops and conduct patrols. Contractors are vying to produce the next-generation all-purpose vehicle, called the Joint Light Tactical Vehicle (JLTV), for the Army and the Marine Corps. But with $300 million already invested—and at least $580 million more in projected development costs through 2015—the only options thus far have been expensive, overweight prototypes.
> 
> In February the Army's product manager of the JLTV program revealed to attendees of a National Defense Industrial Association wheeled-vehicle conference that each of the 21 JLTV designs submitted by contractors was as much as 1000 pounds too heavy. This degrades the vehicles' performance and, since JLTVs will be built to be carried by specific helicopters and fixed-wing aircraft, restricts their deployment. The cost is also rising. Replacing steel with lighter composites and metal alloys drives up the price; the JLTV options are already topping the $300,000 goal set by the Pentagon. Existing Humvees cost $75,000; with an extra armor kit, the price is around $200,000.
> 
> And now, in its 2012 defense spending bill, the Senate Appropriations subcommittee on defense has recommended terminating the Joint Light Tactical Vehicle program, citing “excessive cost growth and constantly changing requirements." Not willing to sit by while the defense industry that created the Jeep flounders, PM took action. We called on the nation's best military-vehicle designers to help us create the PMLTV, a rugged, menacing piece of machinery, if we do say so ourselves.
> 
> 
> Read more: We Design the Replacement for the Pentagon's Joint Light Tactical Vehicle - Popular Mechanics


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Funny I was on a Malaysian defense blog and they were lamenting that the Ferret is still one of thier most heavily armoured wheeled vehicles. 

You know a slightly taller version to allow better seating for the crew might just work.


----------



## a_majoor

I don't think a Ferret would cut it any more. The two man crew would be pretty hard pressed (especially if there was a need to dismount for any reason), there isn't the space for modern electronic gear (except the driver's iPhone  ) and the protection against modern threats like automatic cannon, IED's and NBCW attack is nonexistent. 

Starting from a fresh sheet of paper would probably come up with something like the PM proposal, and indeed it seems to be such a "doable" project that a smaller defense contractor *could* build a prototype fairly quickly and cheaply. The only two changes that I might suggest would be to "build up" the back of the vehicle to hold either more stores or perhaps two more troops (this space cold also be used to help evacuate casualties), and dispense with the "wet" armour and replace it with cheaper thermal "blankets" to reduce the IR signature.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Ferret armour is pretty good considering. This Commando took a RPG 7 hit that both pentrated the armour and cracked it. The crew died.


----------



## a_majoor

The various elements in this thread are explorations of how to provide a protected vehicle which is much lighter than the current issue ones. MRAP and similar experiments use shape, standoff or other means (like the vertical "pipe" in the PM proposal) to deflect the blast energy of an IED or mine, rather than straight armour to absorb the punch.

While there are many composite, ceramic or advanced alloy materials on the horizon which may provide far more protection than RHA, no one should conclude that this will make vehicles "invincible". RPG 7's are designed to disable or destroy Gen 2 tanks, and modern anti tank weapons are designed with Gen 3 tanks as the target, so light vehicles won't deal very well with that threat...Lightweight active protection systems may be on the horizon, or active "cloaking" with metamaterials to make vehicles difficult to see in various wavelengths.

Since the G-Wagon is already out of contention for field use anymore, and the LSVW is on it's last legs, the PMJTV proposal, built on a commercial F-450 pickup truck chassis and incorporating features already in widespread production (TAK-4 suspension, CROWS RWS, gunfire detection system) seems like a good place for us to get started on a replacement.


----------



## a_majoor

More on airless tires:

http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-12-bridgestone-airless-concept-tokyo.html



> *Bridgestone goes airless in tire concept for Tokyo show*
> December 3, 2011 by Nancy Owano
> 
> (PhysOrg.com) -- Visitors to the 42nd Tokyo Motor Show are to witness a new breed of airless tires from Bridgestone. Interest in the general press is already humming because of the material, design, and features of the Bridgestone debut on show. The concept tires use recycled thermoplastic, outside tread included. Fittingly colored green, the tires are being promoted for their green advantage of being completely recyclable.
> 
> The spokes are made of reusable thermoplastic resin. In design, interest is drawn toward the thermoplastic fins, staggered so that connections to the hub and the rim do not torque and there is no structural breakdown. The tires’ resin spokes radiate from rim to tread. They curve to the left and right to support vehicle loads.
> 
> Bridgestone is not the first to experiment with an airless tire concept. Observers point to Michelin’s debut in 2005 of its airless Tweel tires. These were seen with much interest as a novel departure from the traditional wheel hub assembly, though concerns were raised in some quarters about their being noisy and vibrations at high speeds. The name Tweel is a combination of the words tire and wheel. Michelin used polyurethane spokes arrayed in a wedge pattern.
> 
> In describing differences between the Michelin and Bridgestone concept, observers say a key contrast is in size of the ribs. Michelin’s tires were viewed as more suitable for military applications—this is not like the Bridgestone concept, which is suited for something more consumer-driven.
> 
> Another tire concept innovator has been Yokohama Rubber Co. Ltd. The company announced in October this year its airless tire concept which relies on mechanical rather than pneumatic support. Yokohama introduced its tire concept earlier this year at a design expo in Japan.
> 
> Bridgestone’s airless tires have a deeper structure of plastic ribs than either of the other two approaches, and it has a higher aspect ratio, according to Plastics News.
> 
> Obviously, the key benefit for the consumer will be seen in the fact that the Bridgestone tires cannot suffer punctures. On the other hand, these have a way to go before seeing car commercialization.
> 
> The tires are in prototype stage only and due for further evaluations. The company has tested the tires, nine inches across, on single seater electric carts in Japan.
> 
> Observers see similar uses, at this earlier level, as potential for use in motorized golf carts, lawnmowers and vehicles for the elderly.


----------



## a_majoor

While not an MRAP class vehicle, the use of a hybrid powerplant is interesting, and could be considered as an option for future vehicles. In this case, the fuel economy aspect is (I think) being overstated; in conventional cars diesel engines generally outperform hybrids of similar size and weight in both performance and fuel economy. Consider Volkswagon cars with TDI technology vs a Toyota Prius, for example.

The true benefit in this case is the ability for silent running:

http://green.autoblog.com/2012/02/17/us-army-cerv/



> *U.S. Army's CERV puts a machine gun on a "green" military vehicle*
> 
> By Sebastian BlancoRSS feed
> Posted Feb 17th 2012 5:57PM
> 
> It used to be that we couldn't even find a picture of the U.S. Army's Clandestine Extended Range Vehicle (CERV) but times have changed.
> 
> At the 2012 Chicago Auto Show, the Army's Tank Automotive Research, Development and Engineering Center (TARDEC) is displaying the CERV, which uses a diesel-hybrid "Q-Force" powertrain from Quantum that Quantum says, "saves taxpayer dollars and – most importantly – saves Soldiers' lives."
> 
> With a top speed of 80 miles per hour and a "run-silent" range of eight miles (we assume this means all-electric range?), the CERV prototype can produce over 5,000 foot-pounds of torque and go up hills will up to 60 percent grades. It does all this while using 25 percent less fuel, Quantum says, and that's hugely important when you go invading countries and have to pay up to $400 a gallon to do so. The Army says that today's soldier uses an average of 22 gallons of gasoline a day. In World War II, it was one gallon a day.


----------



## a_majoor

A GDLS product offering in the MRAP light category. The use of 4 wheel steering is interesting (although driver training wil probably be rather frightening at first). Since this is a "ground up" sesign with a modular "pod", it coudl be adapted for all kinds of uses:

http://gdls.com/index.php/products/other-vehicles/ocelot



> *OCELOT*
> 
> Ocelot is a radically different breed. Unlike mine-protected vehicles based on existing commercial chassis, Ocelot is based on modular flexibility. This imaginative, new from the ground up design, integrates V-hull, blast-protection technology with a demountable protected crew pod that allows multiple configurations for different roles. In essence, the Mastiff and the Land Rover fire support kit have sired an agile prodigy: the Ocelot.
> 
> DOWNLOAD A BROCHURE
> 
> FEATURES & SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> CONFIGURATION
> Height – 7.7 ft
> Width – 6.8 ft
> Length – 17.7 ft
> Curb Weight – 12,125 lbs
> Combat Weight – 16,535 lbs
> Payload – 4,409 lbs
> Max Load Front Axle – 7,716 lbs
> Max Load Rear Axle – 8,818 lbs
> Ground Clearance – 13.3 in
> Wheelbase – 11.98 ft
> Seating – 2 + 4 (Command/patrol), 2 + 2 (Reconnaissance), 2 (Utility)
> 
> PERFORMANCE @ GVW
> Mobility - IMMLC
> Governed Speed – 68.38 mph / (0-49.7 mph) in 19.75 sec
> Range – 373 mi Fording
> Depth – Unprepared 31.49 in
> Approach Angle – 45 ̊ (with winch fitted)
> Departure Angle – 45 ̊
> Stability Tilt - > 33 ̊
> Break Over Angle - 155 ̊
> Gradient/Side Slope – 60%
> Turning Circle – <39.37 ft
> 
> POWER TRAIN & SUSPENSION
> Engine – 6 cylinder, 4 stroke diesel w/turbo charger
> Transmission – 6-speed; automatic
> Power to Weight Ratio – 25.8 hp/metric ton (33.53 hp/metric ton in combat mode)
> Axles – Independent; lockable differentials
> Tires – Michelin XZL 335/80 R20
> Wheels – 2 piece split rims
> Brakes – Hydroboost 4-wheel ABS hydraulic system
> Steering – 4-wheel steer (locked rear at 27.96 mph)
> 
> AIR TRANSPORTABILITY
> C-17    C-130    CH-47 (under slung)
> 
> SYSTEMS
> Climate Control System – Compressor driven system w/ability to augment w/additional electrical driven system
> Operating Temperature - -25.6 ̊ to +129.2 ̊ (including optional heating system)
> Electrical – Voltage 24V; 500A w/options to increase further
> 
> SURVIVABILITY
> Mine Blast – As delivered
> KE/Ballistics Protection – As delivered
> EFP/RPG – Add-on kit
> 
> OTHER
> CTIS – optional (fitted for but not with as standard)
> Winch – Self-recovery (optional)


----------



## a_majoor

NBF on the eventual winner of the competition started by the desire for an MRAP-light:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2015/09/us-military-buying-55000-oshkosh-l-atvs.html



> *US Military buying 55,000 Oshkosh L-ATV's for protection of light tank and MRAP but half MRAP weight and more mobility *
> 
> Oshkosh Defense was awarded a $6.7 billion contract, Aug. 25, for production of the joint light tactical vehicle, or JLTV. Col. John Cavedo, the former JLTV program manager, said the average unit procurement cost will be below the original $399,000 acquisition report, when all the kits are included, in base year 2012 dollars. The average manufacturing cost per vehicle, minus kits and add-ons, will actually be below $250,000.
> 
> Oshkosh's L-ATV will deliver a level of protection similar to that of current, but far heavier and less maneuverable, Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) class designs, these having far more protection from blast than even the latest up-armored HMMWVs.
> 
> The first JLTVs will be fielded to the Army in fiscal 2018, Davis said.
> 
> JLTV has been extensively tested and is proven to provide the ballistic protection of a light tank, the underbody protection of an MRAP-class vehicle, and the off-road mobility of a Baja racer. The Oshkosh JLTV allows troops to travel over rugged terrain at speeds 70% faster than today’s gold standard, which is the Oshkosh M-ATV.
> 
> Up armored Humvees cost about $220,000 and weight about 2.6 tons. 280,000 Humvees were built.
> 
> The Oshkosh Light Combat Tactical All-Terrain Vehicle will weigh about 6.4 tons and might cost less than $250,000
> MRAPs weight 12-25 tons and cost $400,000 to 600,000
> 
> The gap in today's lightweight vehicle capabilities has meant that commanders often have to choose their vehicles based on payload, performance and protection. The JLTV balances those three things.
> 
> The JLTV will provide similar protection to one of the mine-resistant, ambush-protected, or MRAP, vehicles - the MRAP All-Terrain Vehicle, known as the M-ATV, which was also developed by Oshkosh Corp.
> 
> The JLTV will have protection substantially greater than the Humvee, Davis said. The JLTV will provide this protection with only about two-thirds the weight of the M-ATV, he said, which improves mobility and transportability.
> 
> Other advantages over the Humvee, he said, are reliability, payload capacity and ease of repair.
> 
> The JLTV can be transported by CH-47 Chinook and CH-53 Super Stallion helicopters as well as amphibious transport, Davis said. M-ATVs cannot be transported in this fashion.
> 
> 
> The Oshkosh M-ATV (MRAP – All-Terrain Vehicle), which was procured primarily for Afghanistan where the earlier and bigger/heavier MRAPs had mobility issues, has protection comparable to the original MRAP designs but while smaller it still remains a relatively large vehicle. During the L-ATV design process, every component was optimized for survivability, resulting in the same level of protection in a vehicle 30 percent smaller. This resulted in a curb weight for the JLTV requirement of 14,000 lb (6,400 kg), this almost one third the weight of the heavier MRAP (4x4) models, and almost half the weight of the original MRAP models. Payload allowance for JLTV in Combat Tactical Vehicle (CTV) configuration is four passengers and 3,500 lb (1,600 kg) of cargo, and in Combat Support Vehicle (CSV) configuration is two passengers and 5,100 lb (2,300 kg) of cargo.
> 
> The base L-ATV is not fitted with armament, however, it may be fitted with a selection of weapons including light, medium and heavy machine guns, automatic grenade launchers, or anti-tank guided weapon(ATGW) missiles depending on user requirements. The weapons can be operated from ring mounts or a remote weapon station. Smoke grenade launchers for self-defence can also be fitted if required.



Given the slow motion disaster the TAPV program is becoming, it might be a good idea to look into getting into this buy to gain economy of scale (if our production run is concurrent or attached to the end of the US buy, the assembly lines never have to stop and the unit costs will be far lower. We can add all the "made in Canada" stuff later during upgrades and mid life refits).


----------



## McG

See more of the JLTV contract here:  http://army.ca/forums/threads/120315.0.html


----------

